# Bus Eireann sub-contract school transport scheme. How to refine tender for success?



## Datrias (4 Apr 2012)

Hi All,

With the regards to the Tendering for work from a semi-state body, can anyone tell me if I can find out why my tender's are not successful?

Regards,
Datrias


----------



## Stan The Man (4 Apr 2012)

Having previously Tendered for Semi state bodies unsucessfully I have rang them to find how out what I did wrong generally they give you good feed back which can lead to sucess with future tenders.Also it might do no harm to speak to a Tender Specialist for advice


----------



## aoc (5 Apr 2012)

You can request a scoring sheet for most projects that you tender for... or some actually issue these when they are informing you that you are unsuccessful... there may be a time limit on when you can request your scoring...


----------



## ajapale (5 Apr 2012)

What is the semi-state? Practice varies especially between the commercial semistates and the non commercial public service agencies.


----------



## Bronte (16 Apr 2012)

And of course it being Ireland and the land of brown envelopes and who you know....

I'm sure there is a procedure to find out why you were not successful, but you will probably get a standard reply and it will outline commercial confidentiality as a reason for you not finding out the reason.  It can also be that your bid wasn't good enough.


----------



## Datrias (17 Apr 2012)

The semi-state concerned is Bus Eireann.
Bus Eireann sub-contract some of the school transport scheme to private operators.

Since 2009 a new tender process has been put in place to allow private operators secure routes for periods up to 5 years.

My issue relates to the transparency of this tender system. 
I have been unable to retain the contracts I already had under the old system and I have been unable to win any new contracts. This has been the case since 2009 when the new tender process was introduced.

How can I improve my tender application if I do not know where my applications are failing. I cannot get a response from the local Bus Eireann offices.

Obviously bottom line price is crucial but surely there are other considerations that need to be taken into account (Management Systems/ Business Viability/ Security/ Performance to Date/ Driver Training/ Vehicle Maintenance Systems/ Regulatory Approval etc....).

The trend seems to be to award contracts to single owner/driver operations and if it continues my fleet will be up for sale by next Sept.

AOC:
You mention that I can request a scoresheet. From whom would I request this?


----------



## ajapale (17 Apr 2012)

Hi Datrias,

Thanks for the additional information. Ive updated your title to more fully reflect the question, let me know if this is ok. Bus Eireann sub-contract school transport scheme. How to refine tender for success? (old title: 			 			 			 			 			Tendering semi-state body work, can anyone tell me if I can find out why unsuccessful)

Is this an on-line system? Did you get an "Information for Tenderers" pack?

I know there are some private sector companies who specialise in helping companies engaging in the public procurement process with a view to winning tenders.

aj
moderator


----------



## Datrias (19 Apr 2012)

Thanks aj,

This was an off-line system.
I got the information pack but I dont see anything in it to help me.
The only response I can get is "Your tender was not the most economically advantageous - Response not as competitive"

I think may need professional help.


----------



## henry (19 Apr 2012)

Have you tried InterTradeIreland ?

They give training on the tendering process.


----------

